# Lucerne Festival -- Spring Festival 2023



## Venus - Patron of Art (2 mo ago)

Calling all Lucerne Festival fans!

Lucerne Festival has just released their first NFT collection of posters from past Summer Festivals (the oldest dating back to 1954), designed by famous artists such as Donald Brun and Rosemarie Tissi. 

Select purchases come with real-life, exclusive benefits from Lucerne Festival, such as --

*2 free tickets and a backstage visit to Spring Festival 2023*, helmed by the Lucerne Festival Orchestra and renowned conductor, Riccardo Chailly


*In-person meet and greet with Michael Haefliger,* Executive and Artistic Director


Enrolment into the *exclusive Friends of Lucerne Festival Club
*
3-month access to the *Lucerne Festival streaming service*


Signed Spring Festival concert brochure
If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them here! You can also view and purchase the collection by clicking here.


----------

